# Pomegranates



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We are over at the new house now. In the yard there are a few fruit trees- three citrus and a Pomegranate. The Pomegranate has tons of blooms so I know I'll end up with a decent amount of fruit this year. I have worked with Pomegranates before so I know how to remove the pips from the pith. I have made Pomegranate juice before but it was gone within 24 hours so I'm not sure of the shelf life.

My questions are how can I preserve this harvest? Can I can grenadine? Is Pomegranate jam worth it?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Grimm said:


> We are over at the new house now. In the yard there are a few fruit trees- three citrus and a Pomegranate. The Pomegranate has tons of blooms so I know I'll end up with a decent amount of fruit this year. I have worked with Pomegranates before so I know how to remove the pips from the pith. I have made Pomegranate juice before but it was gone within 24 hours so I'm not sure of the shelf life. My questions are how can I preserve this harvest? Can I can grenadine? Is Pomegranate jam worth it?


Found this for you....download site from Utah State University....tons of info in PDF form. Just stick the PDFs (and there are several you may want) in your Documents folder, and back 'em up on an external HDD if you have one. :wave::beercheer:

http://extension.usu.edu/htm/publications/publication=6243


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I see no reason why you can't can the Juice or make Jam out of it. You can buy canned Pomegranate Juice in the store, so why wouldn't you be able to do the same thing? As far as Jam is concerned you may have to add extra Sugar to cut the Tart Taste, but again why not?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

With my juicer I made juice and also jam/jelly but since I don`t have a tree is to expensive for me and requires to much sugar .The juice is very good and loaded with nutrients the seeds are loaded with fiber ,I have baked with the seed powder for extra fiber in muffins. Here is some info.

http://www.healthline.com/health/food-nutrition/can-you-eat-pomegranate-seeds#2
https://nuts.com/driedfruit/pomegranates/organic-powder.html


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife makes jelly. She said it is worth it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*For us who might buy pomegranates*

Pomegranates are typically expensive. I think it was H-Mart where I found them on a clearance price one time when I was teaching. They were such a good price, which I do not remember now, that I bought one for each of my students, for the experience of them. They may have been 25 cents each or even less. I bought a box of them, enough for each student.

H-Mart is an Asian grocery chain, with lots of interesting fruits and veggies and bulk quantities of spices, rice, and interesting foods. I counted 5 varieties of egg plant there once. Many large cities have H-Marts. This is the link for the stores in California, Georgia, Illinois, Michigan, NY, Texas, NJ, and more. http://nj.hmart.com/stores/

This is the listing for their stores in the west: Colorado, Oregon and Washington St.. Scroll down to see links to click on. http://hmart.us/

Utah State University has some great information for preserving food on their web site, where the link posted by Pessimistic was from.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Weedygarden.....Oh, man, I love fried eggplant!!! Good stuff there!! :2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Weedygarden.....Oh, man, I love fried eggplant!!! Good stuff there!! :2thumb::beercheer:


Great! You can have my portion as well, as I am not a fan.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Weedygarden.....Oh, man, I love fried eggplant!!! Good stuff there!! :2thumb::beercheer:


I am growing two kinds this year, DW make Humus with egg plant.


----------

